# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  my pico

## d2hpeter

guys, I can't believe it.
I just saw some lifeforms on one of the rocks that i hv placed in my tank yesterday.
Don't know what is the name for that. Need to do more read up on coral reef.
it looks like a tiny white translucent stems about 5-6mm long, 1mm in diameter and with 7-8 thin hair-like white tentacles at the outer tip of the stem, waving in the current. And i saw one of these tentacles actually curl in towards the center as if feeding itself with something.

----------


## solonavi

Sounds like some glass anemone aka Aiptasia sp.

If so, remove them immediately. But dun just pull them out, it will make them propagate even faster. Follow the instruction on this link on how to remove them. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/in...a/aiptasia.htm


See this link for more info on hitchhikers we get from LRs. http://www.reefs.org/hhfaq/pages/mai.../faq_rock1.htm

Cheers
JC

----------


## d2hpeter

what do they feed on?
In a new tank, is there enough food for them to multiply?
Is it ok to introduce hermit crabs and peppermint shrimps when cycling is still early?

----------


## solonavi

As an anemone, they can survive on photosynthesis or any phytoplanton on the water column.

Dun think its a gd idea to introduce any Live stock during cycling. 

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> As an anemone, they can survive on photosynthesis or any phytoplanton on the water column.
> 
> Dun think its a gd idea to introduce any Live stock during cycling. 
> 
> JC


so i think the strategy now is to hang on till the cycling over then introduce some of their natural predators to take care of them and wait till they are wiped out before introducing anything else?

----------


## BFG

You can however remove the liverock where they are hosting and cut it away out of the tank. Scrape away any minute leftover.

----------


## ranmasatome

why is this critter not good for tank?

----------


## solonavi

They sting and propagate big time.

JC

----------


## BFG

They are like the BBA. If they break off, they can regenerate from a very small piece. That's why I advice taking the liverock out.

----------


## d2hpeter

> They are like the BBA. If they break off, they can regenerate from a very small piece. That's why I advice taking the liverock out.


Can i soak it in tap water after the scrapping to make sure all remains are killed.

----------


## solonavi

Not recommended as it will result in more die-off from ur LR. Try injecting concentrated kalkwasser solution if u have them instead. 

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> Not recommended as it will result in more die-off from ur LR. Try injecting concentrated kalkwasser solution if u have them instead. 
> 
> JC


it is only one out of 5 of the LRs i put in.
So i think should be ok if this pcs is dead?

The remaining LRs is about 4.9lbs. Is the ratio of 4.9lbs of LRs to 4gal of water ok?

----------


## solonavi

hmm.. Very difficult to answer that leh. I'll guess its enough unless u have a high bio-load.

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

i hv done some search. there was survey that indicate a ratio of about 1.4~1.5.
Mine only 1.22 with the infected one taken out and 1.4 when added.

This glass anemone thingy, will it be rid off if i were to let the rock dried up for a few days? instead of flushing with tap water.
If yes, most probably will put it back to tank after that.

----------


## Darylyap

Guys, my question is not related to peter's pico...
have a coral beauty, just bought a keyholeangel yesterday, wah lau, fight big time... is it cannot have more than 1 angel in a 3 ft tank?

----------


## solonavi

Wah bro, are u aware that angels are not reef safe? Yes. Angelfish can be agressive to each other.

JC

----------


## Darylyap

oh oh... oops din know they are reef-unsafe, thot only butterflies are unsafe...
but so far not attacking my polyps & mushrooms...

thanks for the info!

----------


## Justikanz

Dwarf angels are ok? But think cannot have more than 1...

----------


## BFG

It depend. Some reefer are lucky to have a few in their tank.

----------


## benny

I've heard about nasty hitchhikers on the Live Rocks form kelstorm. Apparently, some guys even cure their Live Rock before using them.

cheers,

----------


## BFG

There's a new method of curing live rock. The term is "Cooking Live Rock". It doesn't actually cook it like you would cook food, it's just that you store them in a dark container of salt water with the same SG with a pump and air pump ( if I'm not wrong ). Now every week or so, you remove the live rock from that container and slosh and shake it in another container ( pail is preferable ) to remove anything on the live rock. There will be detritus that will come out from the live rock. After doing that, you would again store the live rock just like the beginning, only that the water must have been change to a fresh supply of saltwater. It will take around 3 months time before it is 'cooked'. Learnt this from ReefCentral. Haven't tried it yet.

----------


## solonavi

Sounds like a normal cycling process. Dark container to prevent algae to grow. Pump and air pump for bacteria to grow. Interesting method but takes too long to cure imho.

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

i saw lots of small minute white dot thingy crawling about very fast on the wall of my tank. At times, they dart across the water, the movement similar to those of small brine shrimps.
Are these good or bad guests?

----------


## solonavi

Probably just some copepod. They are great food source for ur fish. Dun worry abt them.

Cheers
JC

----------


## d2hpeter

i see bubbles releasing from sand at various locations in the tank.
why is this so?

The 2 free Blue mushrooms from Aquamarin have grown to 4~5 times the diameter when i put them in 2 days ago. The color has also changed to reddish-purple.

----------


## solonavi

Either some algae doing photosynthesis or if u have a DSB, its working.

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> Either some algae doing photosynthesis or if u have a DSB, its working.
> 
> JC


You mean N2 gas releasing from the sandbed, can it be so fast? within 2 wks?

As for the algae, the sand seems still white as compared to the LRs which seems to be browner than before. So if it is Photosynthesis, it should be more likely to be from the highest pt on the rocks, nearest to the light, right?

sorry guys, asking lots of questions.
will try to post some pics soon once i got the camera setup.

BTW, why are the mushrooms growing so fast, almost 4 times the initial size within 2 days! I did not feed or add supplements.

----------


## ranmasatome

Peter...Any pics?? i'm quite excited to see this.. :Smile:

----------


## d2hpeter

will try to post some pics tomorrow.

My sandbed is only 1.5 to 2 inches thick, so think can't be the DSB effect.
The are some air pocket trapped in the sand when i first setup. Put the sand in first before adding water [FW tank setup procedure] Will this air-pocket clear itself considering the not-so-thick sandbed?

----------


## d2hpeter

> Probably just some copepod. They are great food source for ur fish. Dun worry abt them.
> 
> Cheers
> JC


Does the appearance of these copepods indicate that the water is clear of ammonia and nitrites ?

----------


## BFG

Nope, they could tolerate certain amount of ammonia and nitrites. Their presence dictate that there is a healthy population of these micro critter and the food source to sustain them.

----------


## solonavi

It can also be due to the oxygen trapped in the sand bed getting escaped.

JC

----------


## Darylyap

yup, agree with JC...

peter, very excited to see your tank man!

----------


## d2hpeter

got a feeling that it could be diatoms.
if true, a good sign cos it means the cycling is near completion.
May be will just hang on and let the diatoms to do the nitrates/phosphates cleaning for me. Then slowly add some algae-eating snails and hermits to tidy the algae abit.

The tank is quite bare now, only the LRs plus the two mushrooms that i got FOC. Warning: The pics may not be impressive

----------


## Darylyap

wat are algae eating hermit crabs?
Got a blue knuckle hermit, doesn't seem to eat algae leh...

it's ok bro, we get a kick from seeing bare tank, just setup, cycling & matured... transformation in progress...

----------


## d2hpeter

pai seh! not very nice. :Embarassed:

----------


## ranmasatome

dont paiseh dont paiseh!!!! SWEEEET!! this is a nice beginning photo.. it will be great to follow up and then next time when your tank looks like SUPER AWESOME.. post this again.. we will all be shocked..kekeke!! it looks like its going along fine... :Smile:  i cant wait to see development on this tank...
Hmmm.. maybe i should start a pico..hahaha..

----------


## solonavi

A great start. Hmm... Why u left the hydrometer in that tank? Can remove it after u have taken measurement rite?

Maybe u wan to change ur filter also? Your current one is no gona help much in mechanical filtration. Just my personal opinion.

Do update us, ya! Can't wait to see some nice zoos and soft coral in it!

Cheers
JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> A great start. Hmm... Why u left the hydrometer in that tank? Can remove it after u have taken measurement rite?
> 
> Maybe u wan to change ur filter also? Your current one is no gona help much in mechanical filtration. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> Do update us, ya! Can't wait to see some nice zoos and soft coral in it!
> 
> Cheers
> JC


Hydrometer has got a thermometer attached, want to monitor temperature variation for a few wks. One problem is that temperature during wkends tends to be on the high side since air-con not on. Thinking of getting an electronic timer to program the light not to be on during wkends. Do you guys hv any recommendation on such. Is it reliable if run on battery? Also, is it ok to off light for 2 continuous days in a wk.

My plan for the tank would be all softies and to make it as colorful and vibrant as possible but relatively easy to take-care types. Need to read up more [for choosing the right type] in the mean time while waiting for the nitrates to be depleted.

oh ya, forgot to ask one more thing....are the mushrooms able to survive for a month or two w/o feeding. I hv poured in about a third of the "little bottle" that comes with the MarineEnvironment salt during the tank setup. Read somewhere that mushrooms also consume a bit of nitrates?? true?

saw a snail-like shape on the tank wall yesterday: brown, cone-shaped with 2 parallel white bands, but not affirmative that it is a snail. Is this guy good or bad?

----------


## solonavi

Typically, a timer is 24hrs programable only. 

Mushroom like most coral can get their energy from photosynthesis athough target feeding will assist in their growth. As to whether mushroom take in NO3, I've not read abt it but I know that Clams do absorp NO3. Oh btw, your tank NO3 will probably rise further instead of deplete. If u wan to monitor if your tank is cycled, you should be checking Nitrites (NO2) instead.

I'll leave the snaill alone. They are useful algea cleaners.

Cheers
JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> Typically, a timer is 24hrs programable only. 
> 
> Mushroom like most coral can get their energy from photosynthesis athough target feeding will assist in their growth. As to whether mushroom take in NO3, I've not read abt it but I know that Clams do absorp NO3. Oh btw, your tank NO3 will probably rise further instead of deplete. If u wan to monitor if your tank is cycled, you should be checking Nitrites (NO2) instead.
> 
> I'll leave the snaill alone. They are useful algea cleaners.
> 
> Cheers
> JC


Ya, nitrates is just starting, as indicated by the forming of diatoms, and will definitely get more as the nitrites are depleting. That is why I intend to wait a further one or two months w/o adding anything for the diatoms to go full bloom to deplete the nitrates. Most probably no point checking for nitrites now. I assume it is still there. I only bought the salifert test kit for nitrate. and most probably will only test it 2 or 3 wks after the full diatom bloom [tank may turn urgly, and hopefully the snails can mulitply fast enough to do some cleaning job]. Reason being that after diatom starts to die off due to nitrate starvation and the processing of the algae by snails, there would most probably be another series small ammonia/nitrite spikes with decreasing magnitude. So, hv to be patient and wait for the multiple nitrogen cycles to damp out and the nitrates level to reach equilibrium.

have seen electronic timers [LCD screen type] that can program different timing for different days of the week. But concern is that if it is solely powered by battery, there will disaster if battery conk out.

----------


## Darylyap

Hi peter, if i have a pico like yours at my office, i'd spend more time at my desk...
hey that's the same mushroom i got at lavender, thot mine is purple... btw i'm partial color blind... they too grow a few times compared to initial purchase.

----------


## d2hpeter

> Hi peter, if i have a pico like yours at my office, i'd spend more time at my desk...
> hey that's the same mushroom i got at lavender, thot mine is purple... btw i'm partial color blind... they too grow a few times compared to initial purchase.


Daryl, i could be wrong, brand-new to marine, dont know how to ID. It was blue-greenish when initially put in but turn reddish purple as it expands. Those at Aquamarin tank were blue also and about the same size as the 2 i brought back.

----------


## d2hpeter

How can i boost the maximum variaties or numbers of good bacteria in the tank other than those obtain from the LRs?
is AquaPharm Instant Bacteria Starter a good choice?

----------


## solonavi

Basically, we only need two type of bacteria. aerobic and anaerobic bacteria.

Those in LRs are aerobic. anaerobic is in the sandbed or in those special produced filter media like Seachem Matrix, bio-home, etc.

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> Basically, we only need two type of bacteria. aerobic and anaerobic bacteria.
> 
> Those in LRs are aerobic. anaerobic is in the sandbed or in those special produced filter media like Seachem Matrix, bio-home, etc.
> 
> JC


Ya, but for the aerobic categories, are we getting most of the good ones?

AquaPharm Instant Bacteria Starter states....

"contains a special blend of billions of bacteria plus
protease, amylase and lipase enzymes to help
remove ammonia, nitrite and waste organics.
These specially selected strains of mega-bacteria
begin rapidly converting ammonia to nitrite and
nitrite to non-toxic nitrate when added."

----------


## solonavi

Dun know and I believe most ppl dun care.

JC

----------


## Darylyap

> Basically, we only need two type of bacteria. aerobic and anaerobic bacteria.
> 
> Those in LRs are aerobic. anaerobic is in the sandbed or in those special produced filter media like Seachem Matrix, bio-home, etc.
> 
> JC


JC, thot both bio-home matrix are for aerobic as they are advised to house in canisters...

----------


## solonavi

Think I read that they can house anaerobic also leh.

See this, http://www.aqua-bio.com/en/biohome/benefits.html


http://www.seachem.com/products/prod...es/Matrix.html
Extract:
Matrix™ is a highly porous media designed to provide exceptionally efficient biofiltration for single site removal of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate from freshwater, marine, and reef aquaria. Each liter of Matrix™ provides over 160,000 cm2 (170 sq. ft.) of surface, equivalent to over 40 L (10 gallons) of typical plastic ball media! This product is sold by volume. Cited weight is minimal weight.

These pores which cover Matrix™ are home to anaerobic bacteria.


Cheers
JC

----------


## Darylyap

thanks JC, as always bro...

i have bio home in my canister, and just bought a litre of seachem matrix.
will be putting into canister.

also just bought the test strip from tetra, my nitrate is about 25mg/l.
does it equate to 25ppm?

----------


## solonavi

Not too sure of the conversion. Need expert advice but my guess is the same. Since mg/l is milligram per litre and ppm is part per million.

Btw, personally I don't use Tetra marine test kit. Salifert is the only testkit I'll use.

Cheers
JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> thanks JC, as always bro...
> 
> i have bio home in my canister, and just bought a litre of seachem matrix.
> will be putting into canister.
> 
> also just bought the test strip from tetra, my nitrate is about 25mg/l.
> does it equate to 25ppm?


quite close Daryl. Density of freshwater is about 1g/cubiccentimeter[or cc]. Then one litres of FW = 1000g and since SW is about 1.024 x the density of FW, so one litre of SW is about 1024g or 1 024 000 mg and so 25mg/l is about 24.4 ppm for sg =1.024
24.39 ppm for sg = 1.025
24.46 ppm for sg= 1.022

I guess a difference of 0.5ppm should be neglibible.

----------


## d2hpeter

i am just wondering, what are the ways that nitrate is removed from the seawater in the ocean. One could be the "skimming" as the waves produce foam on beach, the other could be the anaerobic process that convert it to N2. Is there other ways that it could get absorbed or used up by other organisms eg plants etc. 
In FW, the water can be "purified" when plants absorb nitrate as fertilizer to growth. How about in the ocean???

----------


## solonavi

The sea plants also helps (refugium in this hobby) and imagine the volume of seawater in the ocean, most NO3 gona be diluted.

JC

----------


## d2hpeter

hi guys, coralline has started to grow and propagate on my LRs.

Also, started to dose kalkwasser wkly. And guess what, thanks to JC's advice, injecting concentrated kalkwasser on the aptisia seems effective. Did a very careful localised targeting with a syringe+needle on 2 big ones and they are burned to death.
This is good as the kalkwasser is also good for coralline grwth, in fact, that was the main objective to inject it. so destroying aptisia is a bonus.

----------


## Darylyap

kudos to jc!

----------

